# I SWEAR this will be my last one...



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

So on Saturday I got linked on Facebook to a rat in one of those Pets at Home 'Support Adoption for Pets' thingies, as I was only one of a few people in the group in the county looking for another rat or two. Today I got a friend to drive me 25 miles to see him. Although I don't know his exact age he apparently isn't very old. His gender is also in question... but that'll be sorted closer to the time when I decide to try doing any intros. I think for now 7 rats will be my limit...

Poor bugger was handed in by his previous owners, who claimed that he was an only rat and that he would 'terrorize' the family's small children by nipping them whenever they tried to grab him. Poor thing is sweet as can be though and loves to be stroked. I need to work on him being handled though - he's a bit jumpy.

His new name is Memphis. Don't ask me why but I've just grown particularly fond of that name. If he does turn out to be a she though I think I'll reconsider lol

Like 3 of my other boys I believe he is a dumbo-eared roan. Very pretty, with a white body, a broken light grey patch covering his back and darker spots blotted here and there. The photo doesn't do him justice lol


----------



## BeeWord (Feb 11, 2016)

Photos never do them justice, but I can tell that he is absolutely precious! It's great that you were able to take him in since his former owners seem to be a bit clueless about his personality.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It's more like the children were terrorizing him Good you got him, he will be happy now.


----------



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

Haha yeah, he's a little pumpkin <3 

He's curled up on my lap right now, relaxed but still a little wary. I'm going to try and sew him a bonding pouch tonight, or ask my sister if she can get me a RaToob as an early birthday present. At least then I can spend more time with him whilst I'm at home, even when I'm on the move lol


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

He is adorable. 

If you can't tell his sex perhaps he was neutered? Do you see a hole for the vagina? Hard to get a good read on those jumpy/not well handled rats for sure.

I think we always say this will be our last and then a few months later we catch the GGMR fever!

I just paid the deposit for 2 more rats.... I wasn't exactly planning on getting so soon but I had to have them! lol


----------



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

Now I'm quite confident that he's definitely a male. I've heard male rats can withdraw their testes when it's cold and since it's freezing at the moment, I'm wondering if that was the case. He's nice and warm at the moment though.

Lol well I've still got room for more though for now I think I should hold enough, at least until I manage to get another job. To my knowledge Memphis has never lived with another rat so intros will have to be done carefully, if at all possible. I'd hate for him to live the next who-knows-how-many-months of his life alone with only me for company. He seems like such a sweet and cuddly boy... but the poor thing definitely needs to put some weight on. He's such a skinny little tyke =(


----------



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

A little update on Memphis =)

It's only been 4 days but he's settled wonderfully. Although I haven't offered him a box or proper hide to sleep in he does have a low-hanging hammock, under which he has built himself a cosy little nest. Now whenever I walk into the bedroom to see him he scampers up the side of the cage to greet me, which is lovely. He never seemed to be a particularly nervous or shy boy - just a little bit unsure. He's also surprisingly good to handle despite his past experiences.

Nowadays he enjoys cosying up under my favourite baggy hoodie-jacket where he can chill in peace. Every now and again he'll crawl out to explore the couch but he soon comes running back. He's also now an avid bruxer. I've also found that he quite enjoys have his nose stroked and right ear scratched especially just before bedtime =)

The [email protected] lady who adopted him out to me called yesterday just to check his progress too, and was delighted that he'd found a nice home (she loved his new name too lol). Although she said she wasn't keen on handling or touching rats she was really hoping he'd find a home. Apparently that particular [email protected] rarely manage to find permanent homes for their rats and end up either going up for adoption or getting returned after just a few days.


----------



## Captaincliche (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm glad everything is going well for him and you. Nice to see these situations turn out good.


----------

